
Netflix exec: HBO would have more customers thru online-only subscriptions - jwallaceparker
http://gigaom.com/2013/09/25/netflix-exec-hbo-would-have-many-more-customers-if-it-sold-online-only-subscriptions/
======
tartuffe78
More customers, possibly, but I'm sure less money. HBO isn't foolish, they've
got accountants and actuaries figuring out exactly when and if they should
switch to digital subscriptions.

The other important thing to remember is all of the advertising and sales the
cable providers give. Its a racket they're all in together and its still
working well for them.

~~~
brubaker
HBO is sort of foolish, in some of the statements their head has made. They
really don't get this internet thing and still think it's going to be a
passing fad.

For now it's fine of course, but it sounds like they want to be dragged
kicking and screaming into new distribution. Instead of being a leader and
putting themselves into a powerful position (they already create incredible
content)

~~~
jhacks
HBO is perfectly aware of the potential value of a digital subscription model.
They already have a very usable app in place for users to access their
content. However, it would be incredibly foolish for them to head into that
now. It would not put them in a powerful position. They would just lose
millions.

The cable system is still entrenched. They gain tons of customers through
cable providers. If they were to abandon that model... do you really believe
all of those who were subscribing to HBO / premium channels would switch over
to HBO as a digital subscriber? Of course not. Sure, many would switch but
they would lose a lot of customers. Would they gain back customers whom didn't
opt in to the cable provider method but would opt in for digital subscription?
I'm sure this would happen. But it likely wouldn't overcome the loss of cable
provider subscriptions.

HBO has consistently stayed ahead of the curve and been very innovative. They
will switch when the time is right and not any sooner. They sure as hell will
not need to be "dragged kicking and screaming."

